# Javascript popup



## Br4ve (29. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
irgendwie bekomme ich mein Popup nicht zum laufen, ich sehe zwar den Link und dieser wird auch als solcher angezeigt, doch beim draufklicken passiert nichts.
Hier meine Funktion:

```
function popup1(wintype)
{
  var nwl = (screen.width-420)/2;
  var nwh = (screen.height-400)/2;
  popup=window.open(wintype, 'insert', 'toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=350,height=250,left='+nwl+',top='+nwh+''); 
  popup.window.focus(); 
};
```

Dann möchte ich es als Link aufrufen. Das versuche ich so:


```
<a href=\"javascript:popup1(\'note.jsp\')\" title=\"add Note \">Note</a>
```


----------



## Gast2 (29. Aug 2012)

Schonmal mit der Chrome Konsole oder dem Firebug geschaut ob Fehler erscheinen?


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Aug 2012)

> left='+nwl+',top='+nwh+'')



Am Ende hast du zwei Hochkommatas. Du musst auf die Escape Sequenzen achten. Aktuell steht in deinem finalen JS Code sehr wahrscheinlich *left=nwlWert,top=nwhWert'* was entsprechend fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Br4ve (29. Aug 2012)

ein Hochkommata steht vor toolbar noch


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Aug 2012)

Ja, das hab ich gesehen. Somit hast du aber trotzdem eines zuviel. Entweder packst du dein Hochkomma in Anführungszeichen oder lässt das JS von deinem Javacode generieren.


----------



## Br4ve (30. Aug 2012)

Wenn ich onclick="this.href" hinzufüge geht es... Das in Verbindung mit target="_blank", ist außerdem eine gute Alternative, falls man "Popups" Popupblockerresistent machen will....


----------

